# Aha Erlebnis - Fanes schlechte Steifigkeitswerte?



## Anthony (15. Oktober 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren ein Fanes Eduro V3 mit Carbonsitzstreben, ein klasse Bike, dachte ich zumindest bis vor kurzem, als ich mir von meinen Bekannten für meinen Bikeurlaub ein Radon Swoop leihen musste, da die Gabel von meinem Fanes länger beim Service war als geplant.

Ich bin noch nie zuvor ein Swoop gefahren und ging mit ziemlich negativer Einstellung an die Sache dran. Erstmal angekommen, Setup gemacht, dann 23km Asphaltstrasse hochgekurbelt wo mir der Bock schon sehr steif vorkam, dann bergab hat es sich bestätigt, das war ne ganz andere Welt. So viel Spaß hatte ich mit der Fanes noch nicht bisher. Zuhause dann war auch die Gabel angekommen, eingebaut und ab auf den Trail, da hat es sich dann bestätigt, die Fanes ist alles andere als Steif, zumindest nicht mit diesen Carbonsitzstreben die verbaut sind (waren von Anfang an montiert da so bestellt) der Hinterbau ist regelrecht "labberig" alle Lager sind OK und alle Schrauben sind fest. Das Swoop hatte die gleiche Gabel und den gleichen Dämpfer wie die Fanes. Ich bin dann nochmal ein Ghost eines Kollegen gefahren, ebenfalls ne ganz andere Welt als die Fanes.  Hat Jemand mal ein ähnliches Erlebnis gehabt oder das Gefühl das mit dem kompletten Heck was nicht stimmt? 

Grüße 
Anton


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Oktober 2014)

kann es sein das es auch an den laufrädern liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

Fanes war noch nie steif. Fällt zwar bei den großen Größen mehr auf, stört aber auch nicht. Es ist ja auch kein Bike für Pumptracks.


----------



## Anthony (15. Oktober 2014)

Ne,

Laufräder hatte ich mir damals extra vom Felix bauen lassen, steifer geht glaube ich schon nicht mehr. Ja, heftig, ich war auch der Meinung das die Fanes die ich damals am Gardasee gefahren bin (mit Alu Sitzstreben) sich hat anders fahren lassen,  da ich mir dann erst ein Jahr später die Fanes geordert hatte konnte ich das nicht mehr richtig beurteilen. 

Grüße 
Anton


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

Also meine ist Alu pur, mit neuen Kettenstreben, kaum gefahren und flext ordentlich.Wenn man sich das Hinterbaukonzept anschaut, ist das an sich auch logisch. Beim Carver ICB ist es wohl noch stärker. Ist halt kein Liteville 301 mit Sitzstreben bis hoch zur Sattelklemme.

Ob die Räder vom Felix sind, ist nicht das Kriterium. Wenn die beidseitig hinten 1.5mm Speichen haben, flext das Rad immer mit.


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Nix neues und auch nicht negativ. Es sei denn man mag es nicht.


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Oktober 2014)

und wenn du 350 g felgen verbaut hast kann das der felix auch nicht steif machen ;-)


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Oktober 2014)

Aber wenn es hält ist es doch eigentlich ganz gut das es flext oder nicht?


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Wieso sollte es gut sein?  Es resultiert nunmal aus der Konstruktion. Tiefe Sitzstreben, eine Wippe die sich, wie ich meine, bei seitlichen Kräften in sich etwas verdreht (und so auch mal Lager raushebelt wenn man nicht das Titanbolzenset hat). Die grundsätzlichen Vorteile der Konstruktion sind halt ein Hinterbau der wie ein Staubsauger arbeitet und trotzdem nicht die Tendenz zum Wippen hat, also ziemlich antriebsneutral ist.

Wenn man einen flexiblen Hinterbau nicht mag, hat man natürlich Pech gehabt und womöglich falsch gekauft. Aber grundsätzlich schlecht ist es auch wieder nicht.

Wobei zu erwähnen wäre, dass es hier auch Stimmen gab, als die Karbonstreben neu erhältlich waren, die meinten, ihre Karbonsitzstreben würden noch mehr flexen als die Alustreben. Hat mich damals schon erstaunt das zu lesen.


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2014)

beim Testival in Brixen vor 2 Jahren bin ich fast alle verfügbaren Bikes gefahren. Nur die Fanes hatte einen Hinterbau, der schön flexibel war und meinem Fahrstil entgegenkam. Insbesondere bei den Vollcarbonbikes musste ich mich nach dem Trail immer überzeugen, ob tatsächlich ein Dämpfer verbaut war (und es war in der Regel Fox )


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Ich habe aber gerade ein ganz anderes Problem. Mein Sitzrohr hatte wohl von Anfang an Übermaß (man merkt es schon wenn man die Stütze reinsteckt, bei meinen anderen Bikes sitzt sie fest drin, bei der Fanes ist starkes Spiel vorhanden), die Reverb ließ sich nicht montieren, hat man die Schelle zu fest gemacht, ließ sich die Stütze nicht mehr absenken, hat man sie so locker gemacht, dass sie sich noch hat absenken lassen, ist sie beim fahren rein gerutscht (mit Carbonmontagepaste) . Hab die Reverb dann verkauft und ne normale Crankbrothers Sattelstütze verbaut, egal wie fest ich die klemme gemacht habe, beim fahren ist sie langsam runtergerutscht. Dann kam ne Thomson Elite (wegen des geriffelten Rohrs) und ne Syntace Superlock Klemme in 30.9.Das ging bis vor 2 Monaten ganz gut, jetzt ist aber das Gleiche wie bei der CB Stütze, die Stütze geht beim fahren langsam aber sicher rein, egal wie fest ich die Klemme knalle, egal wie viel Carbonpaste ich nehme. Mein Sattel wird auch vor dem runterfahren nicht abgesenkt, da ich eh nicht so hoch sitze, warte aktuell auf einen Rückruf von Jürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2014)

@akastylez passt doch besser nach Hier


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt... Eigentlich wollte ich das gar nicht schreiben, fiel mir dann aber auch noch ein. Ich kopiere es mal damit es auch da verfügbar ist.


----------

